# Female Betta and her Reflection



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently just added my female betta into my tank with 2 female guppies and 5 black neon tetras. The other fish stay away from her but she won't stop flaring at her reflection! If she doesn't stop by the end of the day I guess I'll have to put her back in her smaller tank. There are lots of plants covering the back but she just sits there attacking herself. I don't want her to get hurt!
Do you think she will settle down? Her other tank is just a 1/2 gal cube and I thought it was cruel to keep her in there. The room the tank is in is a tad dark and there is a background but she can still see herself in it. I just really hope she settles!


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

are you sure its a female? It may be MALE!! longer vents aggressive and lack of a oviposter are some of the signs its a male... also males are generally sleeker.. google plakat and look at the pictures 
If it is a male it will calm down eventually... Even if it a female it will calm down eventually... Just leave it be


----------



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes I learned how to sex them at work today, and I looked for an egg spot and I am 90% sure "she" has an egg spot but it was hard to tell in the tank. She is very colourful for a female so I'm still a bit doubtful.
I put her back in her cube and she was a lot calmer but now her gills have red steaks on the outside and I'm amusing this is from stress... or ammonia poisoning but there is no ammonia.
Thank you though for your response, maybe I'll try again when I have more time to watch her.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

having an eggspot is not the only way to sex them as young males CAN have an egg spot... how long are "her vents" is she plump or fairly streamlined??? I am guessing you have a pk male or a young long finned male CONGRATS lol


----------

